# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  PDF آموزش Access 2007

## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام 

pdf آموزش اکسس 2007 رو میخوام ، از دوستان اگر دارن برام آپلود کنن .
____جزوه میخوام.

----------


## yousef86

دوست عزیز اکسس 2007 با 2003 در یادگیری ابتدایی هیچ فرقی ندارند فقط تو طراحی فرمهای حرفهای امکانات بهتری از نظر گرافیک دارد پیشنهاد میکنم شما از اکسس 2003 شروع کنی

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام 

بله ، کاملا حق با شماست . من این جزوه رو برای خودم نمیخوام . دوستانی هستند که 
برای یادگیری به این جزوه نیاز دارن ! 

دوستانی که برای یادگیری دور هم جمع شدن! ( این دوستان از کامپیوتر چیزی سر در نمیارن 
یا به اصطلاح مثل من مبتدی اند ،  :لبخند گشاده!:  . و زبان انگلیسیشون در حدی نیست که بتونن مطالب 
مربوط به رشته ی کامپیوتر رو درک کنند ! ) 

من خودم مشکلی تو یادگیری اکسس 2007 ندارم فقط دنبال تهیه یه جزوم !همین .

اگر داشتید برام آپلود کنید ، البته یه pdf انگلیسی ( کامل / همراه با تصویر ) حدود16mb  

دانلود کردم ولی وقت تایپ و .... رو ندارم ! اگرم کتابی در این زمینه هست و خوب توضیح داده معرفی کنید !

----------


## Ali_Fallah

کتاب آموزش اکسس تالیف آقای عین ا... جعفر نژاد قمی برای شروع بسیار مناسب هست...

----------


## qhoqnose

دوست عزیز من پیشنهاد میکنم که شما به دوستتون همون جزوه اکسس 2003 رو همراه یک ریفرنس 2007 بدین اینطوری فکر میکنم اونا خیلی با مشکل مواجه نشن
خوب من میخواستم براتون یه نرم افزار ریفرنس هم بزارم ولی اپلود نشد این نرم افزارو میتونین از سایت Microsoft دانلود کنید

----------


## مهدی قربانی

> دوست عزیز من پیشنهاد میکنم که شما به دوستتون همون جزوه اکسس 2003 رو همراه یک ریفرنس 2007 بدین اینطوری فکر میکنم اونا خیلی با مشکل مواجه نشن
> خوب من میخواستم براتون یه نرم افزار ریفرنس هم بزارم ولی اپلود نشد این نرم افزارو میتونین از سایت Microsoft دانلود کنید


سلام 
خوب دوست گرامي لينكش رو كه مي تونيد قرار بديد !!

----------


## qhoqnose

اقا ببخشید من واقعا متاسفم مخ که نیست 
اینم لینک همون وب ای که از اون جا دانلود میشه 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------


## کردستان

سلام 
ای کاشکی میدونستم چرا ما در جواب دادن به یه سئوال اینقدر تفره میریم 
یه pdf آموزش اکسس پیدا نمی شه برای این خانوم بزارین؟
ماهم میخواهیم .

----------


## h.moradof

> سلام 
> 
> pdf آموزش اکسس 2007 رو میخوام ، از دوستان اگر دارن برام آپلود کنن .
> ____جزوه میخوام.


سلام 
 جون مادرتون اگه مقاله ندارین ، الکی تفره نرین ، فقط تاپیک رو شلوغ می کنین.
 اگه از همون اول تو گوگل یه سرچ ناقابل می زدید ، 3 سوت پیدا می کردین

 از لینک زیر دانلودش کنید (آموزش اکسس 2007)
http://www.rasekhoon.net/software/Show-121-952.aspx

 موفق باشید

----------


## jblaox

سلام


یک کتاب خیلی ساده است برای اموزش پروش - سازمان فنی حرفه ای برای آشنایی مقدماتی خوبه ...

http://s1.farashare.com/users/101/eb...wnload.com.zip

پسورد : www.p30download.com

----------


## akh2010

> سلام
> 
> 
> یک کتاب خیلی ساده است برای اموزش پروش - سازمان فنی حرفه ای برای آشنایی مقدماتی خوبه ...
> 
> http://s1.farashare.com/users/101/eb...wnload.com.zip



این فایلی که گزاشتید پسورد می خواد

----------


## Younestalebi

> این فایلی که گزاشتید پسورد می خواد


password=www.p30download.com

----------


## mirzaei006

کتاب مهندس قمی که دوستمون اشاره کردند خوب توضیح داده، بد نیست یه مراجعه بکنید

----------

